# Kyle Lowry declares:



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say hello to your first point guard taken in the NBA draft. Boston you're on deck. 

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40227/20060427/villanovas_lowry_going_pro/

I hope Ainge takes him, because he's just the kind of penetrator they need. He has a very similar playing style to Chris Paul. :banana:


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

I know you're excited over this HKF. I think Paul's a better shooter than Lowry, but I like the comparison.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

When I saw this I couldn't help but to think HFK most likely wet in his pants out of excitement. I like Lowry as well, but it's good to see will not hire an agent. I believe he would be served well by staying one more year, but if he can manage to get into the lottery I would say this was a great move. I always am a proponent of players leaving early when the hype is high..........I just wish Gilchrist would have done the same after his sophmore year.



> Because of his decision to declare though, he will have just one more season of college
> eligibility.


Hmm! I must have missed this rule.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

This point guard class sure has gotten a lot deeper in the last couple days with Farmar, Gibson, and now Lowry. I think they are all 1st rounders too when you look at how many teams need a point guard. 

They all could probably use another year, but the time is right.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gibson isn't a point guard. 

However between Lowry, Rondo, Farmar, Marcus Williams and Shakur, I think all 5 will probably be first round picks. All 5 are passing PG's and will fit in nicely.


----------



## AZwildcats4 (Feb 9, 2004)

HKF said:


> Gibson isn't a point guard.
> 
> However between Lowry, Rondo, Farmar, Marcus Williams and Shakur, I think all 5 will probably be first round picks. All 5 are passing PG's and will fit in nicely.


You think Shakur will be a first rounder? Wow, I really don't see that unless he's really impressive at the pre-draft camps and workouts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shakur being picked in the bottom of the first round is what I've been expecting. He'll make a solid backup PG.

I mean Milt Palacio is in the NBA. As is Tyronn Lue and Sasha Vujacic. He'll be picked in the first IMO.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well from what I've looked at, I think it's like this:

Boston - Kyle Lowry
Seattle - Rajon Rondo
Indiana - Jordan Farmar/Marcus Williams
Sacramento - Marcus Williams/Jordan Farmar
Cleveland or Phoenix - Mustafa Shakur 

Cleveland doesn't have a PG at all (Snow too old, Jones is a shooter). Phoenix has no backup for Nash and he is 32 after all.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Of course Nova fans think Lowry is going to be selected after 5 PG's, but NBA scouts know about his toughness and before you know it, expect to see a meteoric rise up the charts on mock drafts (similar to what happened with Deron Williams). 

Everyone knows this kid can do more than what he showed at Villanova (because of the style of play), but only fans of the school are going to be dumb enough to claim he's a 2nd round pick.

5'11 PG's who are this quick, who are unselfish, can pass, play in your face defense, incredibly strong and have his kind of leaping ability, get picked in the lottery.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Say hello to your first point guard taken in the NBA draft. Boston you're on deck.
> 
> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/40227/20060427/villanovas_lowry_going_pro/
> 
> I hope Ainge takes him, because he's just the kind of penetrator they need. He has a very similar playing style to Chris Paul. :banana:


He can't hold Marcus Williams' jock.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Of course Nova fans think Lowry is going to be selected after 5 PG's, but NBA scouts know about his toughness and before you know it, expect to see a meteoric rise up the charts on mock drafts (similar to what happened with Deron Williams).
> 
> Everyone knows this kid can do more than what he showed at Villanova (because of the style of play), but only fans of the school are going to be dumb enough to claim he's a 2nd round pick.
> 
> 5'11 PG's who are this quick, who are unselfish, can pass, play in your face defense, incredibly strong and have his kind of leaping ability, get picked in the lottery.


Last time I checked Nardi was Nova's PG last season.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

HKF said:


> Gibson isn't a point guard.


He's going to have to be in the NBA. 

That's why I think he needs another year, but I think it would be dumb for him to go back because without Paulino to lean on if he doesn't figure out the whole point guard thing his stock would fall even further.

Either way, he was massively dissapointing this year and it doesn't seem right that he could be a first round pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Rondo needs to learn how to shoot before he's considered a 1st rounder...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> He can't hold Marcus Williams' jock.


:krazy:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Last time I checked Nardi was Nova's PG last season.


Watch those games again.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

The thing about Lowry is that ACL he tore..He kinda rushed back so that might be a problem in the NBA...His jumpshot isnt all that great and he still need to mature a little bit if he wants to lead a NBA team and he might have a little trouble guarding some of the NBA guards because of his size but he is tough as nails..I think he will have a good NBA career...But one more year in College might have been good for him


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I like Kyle Lowry. He is the best defensive PG in the draft, impossible to stop off the dribble, and tough as nails. 

But Chris Paul? I'm not seeing it. Paul is a complete offensive threat, and is able to play the game under control at ridiculously high speeds. Lowry isn't proven as a shooter, or as a Chris Paul-level creator for his teammates. Lowry is all about explosiveness and strength, and sometimes struggles to play the game under control. 

I would call Lowry a poor man's Raymond Felton, in that he hasn't shown Felton's dominant team-running instincts. I thought maybe Lowry would show some of this during the NCAA Tournament, but he didn't. He definitely disappointed in March. 

Nonetheless, he could still end up in the top half of the first round...


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Watch those games again.


Don't need to. Nardi was their primary ball handler nearly every possesion.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:



> :krazy:


Hey, these are alot easier to do than posing an argument.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He is alright, the way HKF talks about him, you would think he is some allword player. The one good thing he has going for him, is the fact that he is so hard to defend. He still has a lot of holes in his game, but I doubt he is going to come into the league and become an impact player all of a sudden. BTW he is not the best pg in this draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We'll see what happens come draft night.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Gibson isn't a point guard.


gibson is a point guard. he may have done a pretty bad job of it this season, but that's his only position if he ever gets into the league(and i can't believe he would really leave this year).

lowry should be a decent nba player, but i really can't ever see him being a star.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> gibson is a point guard. he may have done a pretty bad job of it this season, but that's his only position if he ever gets into the league(and i can't believe he would really leave this year).


He's in a point guard's body, but his game doesn't resemble a PG at all (considering he's such a horrible decision maker).


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> We'll see what happens come draft night.


No, we'll see what happens on the court. Draft night doesn't prove who's the best.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> gibson is a point guard. he may have done a pretty bad job of it this season, but that's his only position if he ever gets into the league(and i can't believe he would really leave this year).


Hence the reason he is now considered a 2nd rounder...


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Hence the reason he is now considered a 2nd rounder...


which is why i think he will stay in school.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I like Kyle Lowry. He is the best defensive PG in the draft, impossible to stop off the dribble, and tough as nails.


but is he going to be allowed to play defense like he did at nova? i don't know that he'll get away with as much contact as an nba rookie.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

I really wish he stays one more year at Nova, he needs to work on his shot and just getting used to be the primary ball handler on the team instead of having four. I love this guy and to me seems like a better version of Jameer Nelson. But really he just needs one more year to realy break out and be ready to contribute right away at the NBA level.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CHris Paul was a consensus All American as a sophomore.He was the best college point guard I have seen since I was a teeny tiny boy and I saw Phil Ford play the 4 corners.Lowry may not even be a guy that makes it at the pro level.He's got some ability and he's got some faults.The sum total adds up to a decent pro prospect,comparing him to a guy who was acknowledged as the best point guard prospect since Jason Kidd is borderline insane.

Personally I think he's going to have a rude awakening when he finds out that some refs actually call you for slapping at the ball and reaching in fifty times per minute.His so called defense is way beyond the bounds of agressiveness and NBA refs simply don't allow the sort of play he got away with the Big East.I would rate him right behind Williams who has a fair more advanced floor game and certainly has the ability to run an NBA offense.Lowry may or may not make it as a point guard because of his decision making.I think he's most likely going to be a third guard coming in for defense and to cause matchup problems against slower guards.


----------



## MoonTheLoon (Apr 25, 2006)

Lowry isn't even a PG. His playmaking deficiencies were covered by 'Novas style of play. Can't shoot either. You are seriously overrating him. If Gibson isn't a PG, neither is Lowry. Career bench player.


----------



## MoonTheLoon (Apr 25, 2006)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Hey, these are alot easier to do than posing an argument.


How dare you question his savior! He's obviously the greatest player ever.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Defensive specialists, such as Lowry *at worst*, are not career bench players. Lowry reminds me especially of Marcus Banks - defensively in ball-pressure and offensively in penetration ability and speed. He'll be a fine player and Boston should take him, especially if Doc Rivers is fired. Three-guard lineup of Pierce-Lowry-West with Tony Allen as the defender is very good. Szczerbiak doesn't really work with it, though.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Premier said:


> Defensive specialists, such as Lowry *at worst*, are not career bench players. Lowry reminds me especially of Marcus Banks - defensively in ball-pressure and offensively in penetration ability and speed. He'll be a fine player and Boston should take him, especially if Doc Rivers is fired. Three-guard lineup of Pierce-Lowry-West with Tony Allen as the defender is very good. Szczerbiak doesn't really work with it, though.


lowry got away with a long of reaching in and contact on the ball. will he be able to do the same things in the nba? i don't think he will as a rookie.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Its good that he is coming out now with such a weak draft class but he isnt pg ready for the league, I dont think he could lead a team unless he is placed with another guard with those responsibilities. he is no more of a pg then gibson I cant see how he'll be the first pg selected in the draft


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> He can't hold Marcus Williams' jock.


Well, I will have to say that Marcus Williams gets a lot more _steals_, anyway. :bsmile:



HKF said:


> He's in a point guard's body, but his game doesn't resemble a PG at all (considering he's such a horrible decision maker).


This is why I think that Gibson belongs someplace like Cleveland, with Hughes and James on the floor he wouldn't need to run the offense, and can grow into his game gradually (while still getting some burn). The Cavs really need to find a way to unload the remains of Eric Snow. It's a living testimony to Paxson's biblical ineptitude that he got taken in a trade with Billy King. 

As for Lowry, while Ainge probably agrees with you, his coach doesn't. So unless the penny pinching owners step up and buy Rivers out (or, alternatively, Lowry wins over the Bad Doctor in pre-draft interviews), I think Boston will be looking for a taller combo guard that can shoot & penetrate. They're also going to be looking at shooting guards, as their current payroll mess makes a Paul Pierce trade fairly likely in the near future.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Premier said:


> *Defensive specialists, such as Lowry* *at worst*, are not career bench players. Lowry reminds me especially of Marcus Banks - defensively in ball-pressure and offensively in penetration ability and speed. He'll be a fine player and Boston should take him, especially if Doc Rivers is fired. Three-guard lineup of Pierce-Lowry-West with Tony Allen as the defender is very good. Szczerbiak doesn't really work with it, though.


Except for the fact that he isnt a defensive specialist, his style of defense will never be allowed in the NBA. He will be spending a lot of time on the bench with foul trouble if he thinks he can get away with half the stuff he did in college.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you are Kobe Bryant then you can get away with the sort of slaphappy defense that Lowry plays.Otherwise that amount of contact is simply not allowed on the perimeter in the NBA.If you are Bruce Bowen and you have a reputation as a great defender then you get away with about a quarter of what Lowry did in the Big East.If you don't have a name then you will average about four minutes a game before the refs send you to the showers.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

some of you are really overrating this guy into something he isnt. he isnt a defensive specialist he is no where close to chris pauls ability, cant shoot, below average passer but he is a strong driver thats it he isnt even top 3 in my book when it comes to pg's that could run a team


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Don't need to. Nardi was their primary ball handler nearly every possesion.



what games were you watching?? Lowry was the primary ball handler, he was the PG for the Nova.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Lowry is definitely a PG. He is a great defender. He's no Chris Paul, but if you were one of the posters making statements to the contrary of what I just wrote, you probably didn't watch much of Lowry before the NCAA Tournament.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

he not a bad outside shooter, he just doesn't shoot much from outside. I think he will keep people honest with his outside shot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Does he remind anybody else of Jarrett Jack during his college years?...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> Lowry is definitely a PG. He is a great defender. He's no Chris Paul, but if you were one of the posters making statements to the contrary of what I just wrote, you probably didn't watch much of Lowry before the NCAA Tournament.



Who said he was Chris Paul? Peope said he has a similar game to him. Theres a difference.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> Does he remind anybody else of Jarrett Jack during his college years?...


With the heady plays, yes. But Jarrett Jack was a more developed college player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

BigMac said:


> he not a bad outside shooter, he just doesn't shoot much from outside. I think he will keep people honest with his outside shot.


Umm he is a terrible outside shooter, thats why he doesnt shoot from there. You play to your strenghts


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I like Lowry a lot, but he's no Chris Paul.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

arcade_rida said:


> Who said he was Chris Paul? Peope said he has a similar game to him. Theres a difference.


He doesn't have a similar game, though.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Chris Paul took over games. Look at Wake Forest this season. Experts that they were a top 25 team. Without Paul, they sucked. Lowry is a good PG, but he doesn't have the scoring ability to take over games like Paul does.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Don't need to. Nardi was their primary ball handler nearly every possesion.


How many Villanova games did you watch? Half of one?

If you don't think that Lowry was their primary ballhandler, your opinion on this subject should not even matter. You couldn't even tell what position the guy was playing.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

ok as a villanova student who knows alot about villanova basketball let me give you my opinion. The idea of Nardi being a pg as some has said is FALSE. Lowry had taken the ball up most of the times while nardi ran around picks looking to shoot 3 and become more of a sg. This doesn't mean Lowry brought up the ball every single time. All 4 guards shared this duty and none of them was the solid pg playmaker. 

now as for lowry, granted he was very good throughout college season he is not nba ready yet. His numbers aren't that great compared to other players averaging around 11 points. He WAS behind great scorers like Ray and Foye but it also means he hasn't proven what he can do as primary or secondary option. 

Even though he can penetrate at will and have strong body to absorb the contacts, he doesn't have the consistent jump shot needed to be an everyday scorer in nba. In my opinion he does need 1 more year in college to be effective in nba. He has all the tools and with bit more experience and development he can become Tim Hardaway type of player. 

If he goes to nba right now he will be a backup averaging about 8-10 ppg and 3-5 apg depending on how many minutes he plays. But seeing how he has not signed with an agent it seems very likely he will return to Villanova to again challenge the NCAA tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Villanova fans are biased cause they want him to return. One year is not a difference between being a starter and a bench player. You either have it or you don't.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

One year doesn't make difference? are you kidding me? have you seen how players development over a year experience? do you know how much improvement one can make with summer long shooting practice? learn your basketball please.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JL104 said:


> One year doesn't make difference? are you kidding me? have you seen how players development over a year experience? do you know how much improvement one can make with summer long shooting practice? learn your basketball please.


LOL @ this post. Like I said one year does not make a difference whether or not someone can succeed on the pro level. You either will succeed or you won't. I don't have to learn basketball. I know the game perfectly fine thank you very much.

Just admit you want Lowry to return because you don't want your team to go to the NIT. Lowry is a first round pick and is gone. Deal with it.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

First of all, yes i do want him to return to villanova but if he can be successful in nba right now i say go to nba. oh and villanova's still going to ncaa without lowry.. we still have sumpter. 

anyhow if he's going nba this year he's definately going to be a backup. If he improves this year and go to nba then he can be a starter for certain teams.

oh right he's first rounder so he's not hiring agent right. Good analysis. Very very good analysis.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> LOL @ this post. Like I said one year does not make a difference whether or not someone can succeed on the pro level. You either will succeed or you won't. I don't have to learn basketball. I know the game perfectly fine thank you very much.


:rofl: :laugh: :rotf:

Obviously you hit your prime early and you're now past it. Possibly your worst post ever.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> :rofl: :laugh: :rotf:
> 
> Obviously you hit your prime early and you're now past it. Possibly your worst post ever.


:stupid: :angel:


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

Can I call you an idiot if Lowry doesn't get picked 1st round?

nvm.. why am i asking you for a permission. i will just call you an idiot if he doesn't.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JL104 said:


> Can I call you an idiot if Lowry doesn't get picked 1st round?
> 
> nvm.. why am i asking you for a permission. i will just call you an idiot if he doesn't.


Sure, but will you return to this forum when he does?


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

well if you wanna go that far, you have to bet the same thing.

oh and i will leave the board if he gets picked first round and starts more than 50 games in his first season. assuming you are leaving the board once if neither happens.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JL104 said:


> well if you wanna go that far, you have to bet the same thing.
> 
> oh and i will leave the board if he gets picked first round and starts more than 50 games in his first season. assuming you are leaving the board once if neither happens.


You just asked if you could call me an idiot. Needless to say, you will be wrong like so many others who challenge me here, but whatever floats your boat. 

Kyle Lowry will be selected in the first round of the 2006 NBA draft, unless he withdraws and returns to Nova. No way in hell he falls to the 2nd round.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, if Lowry doesn't start as a rookie, it's not indicative of what he'll do as a pro. Not many PG's come in and start immediately. 

Heck Raymond Felton, Deron Williams, Jameer Nelson, Devin Harris, Sebastian Telfair all come to mind in the last two years alone.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

DUH, did i ever suggest that he wont' be successful in nba? i said he won't successful in the first year. Thats why I SUGGESTED that he should stay in college more, get more experience, develop more shooting skills, and come back as top 10,15 in draft. higher you get drafted, more money you get.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There's no guarantee that he will start as a rookie whenever he comes out. So why delay adjusting to the NBA game when they're willing to make you a first round pick.

This guy will not fall out of the lottery.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

well we will see.. if he drops out of the draft it is likely he's not projected as lottery pick and i would be right. If he does go first round i will admit you are right and i was wrong.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nbadraft.net has Lowry going 21st right now which seems fairly reasonable.I personally don't believe he's going to be a starting caliber point guard in the NBA,but there aren't many better prospects available at the position.I don't think his game is very advanced and he is far too one dimensional.However he has more than a little ability and if he should stay in the draft he would likely go somewhere between the middle to the later portion of the first round.

If this were last year he probably wouldn't even be drafted because there were at least four better prospects available.Jarret Jack for example is a guy who was obviously capable of running a team and that is the first thing you need from your PG.I think he went around 28.Lowry is a guy who doesn't look like he can definitely run an NBA team right now,but there are lots of teams that need point guards and there are only a couple who are better than Lowry.


----------



## JL104 (Nov 6, 2005)

Lowry doesn't show that he can run the team because he didn't have the need to do so and therefore its not possible to know whether he can or not. If he does come back to villanova the starting guards will be reduced to Nardi and Lowry so we will get to see more of him running the offense. 

as for his potential if he develops a jumpshot, not 3s just outside shot he can be very effective in offense. He wil be able to penetrate dish, draw fouls, and still have strength to make shots in traffic. The comparison to hardaway is a closest one i believe.
oh and he's a very good defender that has very quick feet. He's also good at swiping at the defender's ball and diving to any loose balls. So he definately has potential to be a successful starting pg in nba.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

While I think highly of Lowry, I'm in the camp that I still need to see more out of him to believe in him. He is still pretty raw for a PG by NBA standards. He and Rondo are in similar situations except for the fact that UK is a bad situation for Rondo's development while 'Nova is a good situation for Lowry's development.

...goes to start thread on Lowry vs. Rondo


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

HKF said:


> There's no guarantee that he will start as a rookie whenever he comes out. So why delay adjusting to the NBA game when they're willing to make you a first round pick.
> 
> This guy will not fall out of the lottery.


Kyle Lowry a lottery player, wow I have seen it all


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

edit


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Villanova fans are biased cause they want him to return. One year is not a difference between being a starter and a bench player. You either have it or you don't.


edit


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I think a few people on this thread are being turned off by a couple of poor games in the NCAA Tournament. Dating back to last March, Lowry put in one impressive year of basketball. Villanova was nothing until he stepped up and became their defensive catalyst, and his selfless play on the offensive end allowed Foye and Ray to fire away without discretion. Very, very few players can come close to matching Lowry's speed with the ball in his hands, on any level. He certainly has a lot to prove as a shooter, but I think those concerns are overblown as well. Lowry is a very good free throw shooter, and has a decent feel for how to shoot. (compared to a guy like Rondo, who will likely never face an honest defense in his career)

An extra year could do Lowry a lot of good, but I think moments like his first half destruction of UConn in their first meeting are much more indicative of Kyle Lowry than his struggles against Florida in the Elite Eight.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I have been talking about Lowry since July in my personal forum. Now if you don't visit my personal forum, than that's fine, but those that do who ask me questions about college players know my thoughts already on him.

I never needed the validation of anyone else to believe what I believe. You don't think Lowry is that good then just say it. It's not like it's going to affect my opinion.

Why doesn't someone ask Jonathan G from Draftexpress about who told him that Deron Williams would be picked in the top 3 (a year in advance) and that Sebastian Telfair would be a lottery selection?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> I have been talking about Lowry since July in my personal forum. Now if you don't visit my personal forum, than that's fine, but those that do who ask me questions about college players know my thoughts already on him.
> 
> I never needed the validation of anyone else to believe what I believe. You don't think Lowry is that good then just say it. It's not like it's going to affect my opinion.
> 
> Why doesn't someone ask Jonathan G from Draftexpress about who told him that Deron Williams would be picked in the top 3 (a year in advance) and that Sebastian Telfair would be a lottery selection?


Oh, well in that case we must all bow to you. Saying Telfair would be a lottery pick isn't exactly going out on a limb. 5 star player, cousin of a legend, #6 player in his class. You really went out on a limb there. And Deron Williams put up identical numbers his sophomore and junior seasons. So it's not like he became a star over night. He was always a top prospect after his 14-6 sophomore campaign. Not really that impressed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Oh, well in that case we must all bow to you. Saying Telfair would be a lottery pick isn't exactly going out on a limb. 5 star player, cousin of a legend, #6 player in his class. You really went out on a limb there. And Deron Williams put up identical numbers his sophomore and junior seasons. So it's not like he became a star over night. He was always a top prospect after his 14-6 sophomore campaign. Not really that impressed.


*edit: personal insults are not allowed*


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> *edit*


*edit*


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Mods, can you please let this kid know that personal attacks are against board policy, as is name calling. Thanks


Maybe if you were a little more intelligent in your statements this wouldn't have happened in the first place.

Many people thought Telfair wouldn't be drafted until the LATE 1st.

I'll bet you 99% of the basketball world wouldn't have predicted Deron Williams in the top 3 after his sophomore year.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

dmilesai said:


> Maybe if you were a little more intelligent in your statements this wouldn't have happened in the first place.
> 
> Many people thought Telfair wouldn't be drafted until the LATE 1st.
> 
> I'll bet you 99% of the basketball world wouldn't have predicted Deron Williams in the top 3 after his sophomore year.


Whether or not you agree with me does not give a person the right to start attacking and name calling.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> I have been talking about Lowry since July in my personal forum. Now if you don't visit my personal forum, than that's fine, but those that do who ask me questions about college players know my thoughts already on him.
> 
> I never needed the validation of anyone else to believe what I believe. You don't think Lowry is that good then just say it. It's not like it's going to affect my opinion.
> 
> Why doesn't someone ask Jonathan G from Draftexpress about who told him that Deron Williams would be picked in the top 3 (a year in advance) and that Sebastian Telfair would be a lottery selection?


ahh yes just like the way u predicted mcdonalds all americans dont get red shirted (Brian Butch), Royal Ivey wouldnt get drafted nor be in the league, or how the nuggets would reach the finals this year


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Whether or not you agree with me does not give a person the right to start attacking and name calling.


Lets call the Waaaaaambulance....

What is this pre-school?....

Sticks and stones may break my bones, but words will never hurt me...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Priest said:


> ahh yes just like the way u predicted mcdonalds all americans dont get red shirted (Brian Butch), Royal Ivey wouldnt get drafted nor be in the league, or how the nuggets would reach the finals this year


I never said I was 100% accurate. Are you still dating Misty Bass or is she your wife now?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> I never said I was 100% accurate. Are you still dating Misty Bass or is she your wife now?


yea dats tru...lol naw we broke up just for that reason that she wanted to get married so early...her dad pressuredd her to get married at a young age so thats y she is married now


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Kyle Lowry has also reportedly struggled in workouts. Lowry will look to get an indication that he's a first rounder or pull out of the draft. With a dearth of point guards in this year's draft and Lowry's struggles shooting the ball, he is squarely on the bubble for the first round.


http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz060.asp

Aww...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Ha, workouts aren't over yet. Since when should I listen to mock drafts. I wouldn't count your chickens Franchise.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

#35, to the raptors is where he shall fall.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Ha, workouts aren't over yet. Since when should I listen to mock drafts. I wouldn't count your chickens Franchise.


 I think he's definitely capable of going in the 20's if he impresses from here on out. But the lottery isn't happening.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If he is there when the Suns pick, I hope we take a look at him.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

workouts aren't over yet but he isn't going to be the first guard selected in the draft, maybe if this was the sonny hill league draft or something


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

I like Lowry and I think he should be rated higher. Higher than Rajon Rondo, right around Marcus Williams (who IMO is being overrated). Top 10, 15 material.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He may not have gone where I thought he would go, but he still went to a great situation that suits his talents in Memphis. I guess I won the bet and of course he'll never return to BBB.net. Typical.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Congrats HKF, your boy did it


----------

